# RX2/3



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (2/9/16)

Good day vendors. Anyone have stock of the RX2/3 in either full Champagne, or full white? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Afrivape Wholesalers (2/9/16)

we have it in white if you still require. Thanks


----------



## Lim (3/9/16)

Have them coming in next few days


----------



## Vapers Corner (5/9/16)

We have 1 unit left in full white:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/wismec-reuleaux-rx2-3-tc-box-mod-872?search=rx


----------



## Lim (7/9/16)

We have black, black n red, silver and white in stock now


----------

